# BT Customer Care



## PadraigL (14 Nov 2006)

I have been trying to post an e-mail to BT customer care for the last 2 days but the mail is bouncing back with the following

_Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:_
_customer.care@bt.ie_
_Technical details of permanent failure: _
_PERM_FAILURE: DNS Error: Domain name not found_

Of course I have spent the last day trying to ring customer care at 1904 without any joy. Even tried the sales number. 

Dredful customer care......


----------



## colm (14 Nov 2006)

Try @ bt.com


----------



## PadraigL (14 Nov 2006)

No good "colm" I am getting the same error


----------



## jdwex (14 Nov 2006)

PadraigL said:


> I have been trying to post an e-mail to BT customer care for the last 2 days but the mail is bouncing back with the following
> 
> _Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:_
> _customer.care@bt.ie_
> ...


 
That ain't their domain name. (Two letter ie domains are not allowed- http://www.hostingireland.ie/ie-domain-registration.php )

http://www.btireland.ie/


----------



## Guest127 (14 Nov 2006)

01 4327158 or 01 4327223
if its about billing we've all been there


----------



## car (15 Nov 2006)

The email address is _customer.care@btireland.ie_

Ive had a reply from that address in the last 2 weeks.  

When ringing leave your number with their Q buster system.  It does work, and you will get a call back. I think Ive never waited more then an hour for a call back.


----------



## PadraigL (16 Nov 2006)

Thanks guys. It is about billing.

Their Q buster system is not working for me at the moment although it worked about 2 weeks ago. I have been trying it for the last 2 days. 
I will try the local numbers.
It feels like my phone number is black listed.

Yea!!! _customer.care@btireland.ie_ has worked. Their web site suggests @bt.ie which has worked for me a while back on a different issue. 
Don't expect a reply though except for the automated mail.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Nov 2006)

If you get no joy there, try Ronelle Tibaldi, Customer Care Manager <ronelle.tibaldi@bt.com>. The hardest-working woman in Ireland...!


----------



## car (16 Nov 2006)

I just checked the mail thread i had with them. I sent my inital query to them on sept 20th and got first reply from an agent who dealt with my query on oct 6th.


----------



## PadraigL (15 Dec 2006)

Sorry for the later reply....

DrMoriarty, thanks for that e-mail address for Ronelle Tibaldi. After much trial and tribulation with customer service reps (who were friendly and tried to sort the problem, with no joy, which can get very confusing),   she responded quickly and was very honost in her dealings with me. 
All is now sorted


----------

